# New York in late November/early December



## editor (Nov 19, 2010)

We might be coming over, so what's going on?

I'm thinking more about offbeat ad interesting art stuff/gigs/events rather than the usual tourist fests...

Anyone out there around this time? We might come and say hello!


----------



## petee (Nov 20, 2010)

this is a place to start
http://www.villagevoice.com/calendar/


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah, I know the Village Voice well and it's a must-have although I prefer the L Magazine. Time Out in NYC is as rubbish as the one for London.

It looks like we might be arriving on Thanksgiving which isn't the greatest time to be in NYC!


----------



## petee (Nov 22, 2010)

the macy's parade attracts some visitors, but more than that leave town, so actually it'll be a bit quieter over that weekend.


----------



## cuban pete (Nov 23, 2010)

This...

http://www.theunderbellyproject.com/

http://www.nytimes.com/slideshow/2010/10/29/arts/design/20101101-underbelly-ss-15.html

Quite a few folk have been arrested trying to access the platforms but I think Ive just found out the location (its in Brooklyn) and am probably going to see what the score is myself in the next couple of days...

I know, being over here during thanksgiving doesn't seem to be the best time; I had to move my travel dates and only then realised it fell on the holiday.

Drop me a line if you fancy sharing a turkey sandwich.


----------

